# ESAM4200 Delonghi steam valve very tight.



## Criky18 (Feb 24, 2018)

First venture into proper coffee with above machine bought 2 weeks ago ....... and now returned for replacement. Quality of coffee is excellent but the steam valve had quickly become 'extremely' stiff to turn. Thought it was my age and inability but my neighbour confirmed. Also very difficult to push the small steam nozzle back in to position........ 'o' ring very tight.

Amazon excellent as usual and replaced without question. Valve knob checked on new machine and much easier before use but immediately after first use it stiffened up again and once again is almost a 'mole wrench' task. Tight at the last quarter of travel. Is there a type fault here? Coffee good and would like to find a solution.


----------



## TelB (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm having the same problem with a very stiff steam knob, which seems ok to start with but gets very stiff the more I use it. Makes a squeaking noise when it gets tight.


----------

